# So how's your weather?



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

The official thermometer has been (and usually does) bouncing from the 70's to 90's and everywhere in between. Today we'll be in the upper 90's with some areas pushing the 100 mark. And this next week will be back in the 80's range again. 
I'm sure most of you would probably laugh at the 100 degrees with little or no humidity, but around here it's not a regular thing and most Washingtonians can't handle it well. Especially those of us on the West side of the state. I've been in Eastern Washington with temps well over 100 for days on end and it didn't bother me so much, being a 'dry heat', but it is still hot. 

We've had 100+ temps before so it's not really a rarity, it just doesn't happen often and it doesn't stay there for more than a couple of days. 


So how ya'll doing??? I think I'm just going to crawl in the freezer with a note to thaw me out later when the temps are more resonable.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally cooled off. Lows mid 50's and 75-80 for highs very low humidity. Great weather for mid August can't complain. 

Noticed some trees starting to change color. Fall is knocking on the door.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It was 104 and humid here in Houston yesterday. There are no storms to worry about in the gulf, so Situation normal.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Pretty typical here. Little cooler right now with highs in high 80s to low 90s. Humidity can get brutal but not horrible right now. We are very dry right now. Has been some showers around but all have missed me.


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> It was 104 and humid here in Houston yesterday. There are no storms to worry about in the gulf, so Situation normal.


It is supposed to be hotter today with a west wind coming in before the "cool" front tomorrow.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It’ll be in the mid 90s, today. The humidity is supposed to be around 50% so it’ll be bearable.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> The official thermometer has been (and usually does) bouncing from the 70's to 90's and everywhere in between. Today we'll be in the upper 90's with some areas pushing the 100 mark. And this next week will be back in the 80's range again.
> I'm sure most of you would probably laugh at the 100 degrees with little or no humidity, but around here it's not a regular thing and most Washingtonians can't handle it well. Especially those of us on the West side of the state. I've been in Eastern Washington with temps well over 100 for days on end and it didn't bother me so much, being a 'dry heat', but it is still hot.
> 
> We've had 100+ temps before so it's not really a rarity, it just doesn't happen often and it doesn't stay there for more than a couple of days.
> ...


And not everyone on the west side has central air, so that's a big reason why temps in the 90s are a big deal over there. We're supposed to be in the hundreds for the next few days. We'll see if we actually get there. Yesterday was supposed to, but I think we topped out at 95.

Funny story: I'm a wet sider through and through so it takes me a while to get used to the heat, and even then I don't handle the heat well. But the other day our high was in the upper 70s and I was freezing all day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Afternoon highs are finally below 100.
Right now it's 94.
Humidity is 63% so conditions are not too bad, compared to just one month ago. 105 degrees with 90% humidity will take the starch right out of you.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

60s and some rain, a lot like my home in the states in the fall, winter or spring.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

92 down by the coast but still hot as hell. There is a breeze so that helps some. Did some mowing yesterday and even sitting on the mower for a couple of hours tired me out from the heat. Course, a dip in the pool helps.. well maybe since that water is hot too!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

92 degrees with 54% humidity which is AWESOME for the Heart of Dixie this time of year! A cool breeze will blow by every now and then but its still brutal in the sun if you're working.

I built a new raised bed by the Chicken Coop and yesterday I filled up the bed of my F150 with enriched Garden Soil from my bulk landscape guy so I decided to transfer it to my new raised bed; shovel by shovel load.

Even with the low humidity, the heat whipped my ass and I only got about 2/3 of the soil unloaded from the truck and into the new raised bed.

So now I'm drinking a cold Shiner Grapefruit Flavored Beer. Refreshing and surprisingly tasty!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Very hot and dry right now. This is supposed to be monsoon season so the highs should be in the low 90's by noon, then a storm should come through which usually drops the temps to the upper 60's. So far, no storms so we just keep baking and baking. I am starting to worry about the water situation a little, but we did have a wet winter so our well is doing fine (for now).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Grapefruit flavored beer?
Damn, Slippy, did you got over to the Metrosexual World on us? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

How about a Becks, or St Pauli Girl? :vs_cool:

(Checking the app installed on his phone, RPD sees that it has been 5,705 days since his last drink. Which, for the record, was a 16 oz Budwieser)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Grapefruit flavored beer?
> Damn, Slippy, did you got over to the Metrosexual World on us? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> How about a Becks, or St Pauli Girl? :vs_cool:
> ...


HA! BUSTED! Good one ole man! :vs_laugh:

Truth be known, Son1 and his girlfriend, (not snowflakes for the record) had some friends over for lunch yesterday and they wanted to use my shop to sand and paint an old bed frame and they brought some funky beers over and left what they did not drink.

I've drank Shiner Bock beer for years (Shiner Texas Spoetzel Brewery shoutout!) and when I saw the Shiner Grapefruit beer I poured it into a froze mug and DANG!!!! I was pleasantly surprised. Refreshing and easy drinking on a hot dry day at Slippy Lodge!

Congrats on the 5705 days! I haven't had a full strength Tall Boy Bud in years but very few things taste better after a hard sweaty summer days work out on the land.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like Son1 and his friends left one of these in my fridge, never heard of it but when I go out near sundown to watch some chicken TV I will give y'all a review on the Back Forty Brewery Bama Mosa Orange Beer!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

We have had a hot dry spell. finally the last couple days we have had some significant rain which has been nice. We could still use a few more days of rain.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mid 80's today. Low humidity. Mid day a but hot in direct sun. A little short on rain last week . About normal for this time of year.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Hotter than Satan's armpit at high noon up here. Thank God there is no humidity.

Godspeed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hot and dry in Tucson area. 79 degrees this morning to 109. Storm cam thru about 4:00 PM local time and temperature dropped 28 degrees in 40 minutes.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

103 degrees and 10% humidity at almost 6:00 p.m. Not what most of the country picture when they think of Washington.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I think we managed to top out at 98 with 38% humidity....even with cloud cover, that had a strange look to them. 
@paulag1955, I was born & raised here on the wet side, but every time I've traveled over the passes I could feel a difference.

Was in the Okanogan highlands that summer of the huge wildfire and only a few miles from it. Temps were over 100 nearly everyday we were there (2 weeks) and it didn't bother me half as much as 90 does here. Sure it was hot, but not the 'suck the life out of you' like it does here.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I think we managed to top out at 98 with 38% humidity....even with cloud cover, that had a strange look to them.
> @paulag1955, I was born & raised here on the wet side, but every time I've traveled over the passes I could feel a difference.
> 
> Was in the Okanogan highlands that summer of the huge wildfire and only a few miles from it. Temps were over 100 nearly everyday we were there (2 weeks) and it didn't bother me half as much as 90 does here. Sure it was hot, but not the 'suck the life out of you' like it does here.


Yes, there's definitely a different feel to it. I still can't handle it, though.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Got a few nice days after spell with hot and humid. You guys down south would laugh at hot and humid here, that is low/mid 90s and dewpoints ~ 70 oF.

Last couple days were low 80s w/dewpoints in upper 50s. Got lots of work done. Today was only high 60s as was overcast, but 50s dewpoints and great day to work in garden. Transplanted much fall stuff for garden, kale, broccoli, cabbage.... then seeded some beets (65 days), lettuce (40 days), cukes (42 days), and early summer squash ( 45 days).

Supposed to be similar upcoming week, hope to get out in the woods and work on the winter stash.

First sign of deer in the garden in weeks, bear has been around, I sprinkled some dried blood on beans and other stuff the deer munch on.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

110 today. Supposed to be in the 100's all week. 

But it's a dry heat.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As expected cooling off at night. It is a wonderful 60 degrees out at 0400 this morning . Clear sky . calling for 77 degrees today with some humidity but not bad at all.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

59 here at 6:23 am. Nice sleeping weather 

High 80 high for the day.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> As expected cooling off at night. It is a wonderful 60 degrees out at 0400 this morning . Clear sky . calling for 77 degrees today with some humidity but not bad at all.


The handsome husband tells me it was 80 degrees when he got up at 4:30. It's 75 right now at 6:30. Thank God we're taking the jet skis out today.


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

soyer38301 said:


> 59 here at 6:23 am. Nice sleeping weather
> 
> High 80 high for the day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


We will remember that when you are suffering with the cold and it is in the mid-70's here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jarine88 said:


> We will remember that when you are suffering with the cold and it is in the mid-70's here.


 I don't mind 20 below all that much. It is the snow that bothers me. I ride the motorcycles in zero weather often.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jarine88 said:


> We will remember that when you are suffering with the cold and it is in the mid-70's here.


I like cold weather. You can always pile on more clothes, but you can only get so naked in the summer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I don't mind 20 below all that much. It is the snow that bothers me. I ride the motorcycles in zero weather often.


While serving in the field artillery at Fort Carson, Colorado, we went out to the field with the guns at -20, -30, and slept in tents for days at a time.
The only time snow would cancel maneuvers is if 36 inches fell in a 24 hour period.

THIS Florida Boy does not do snow and below zero weather. I filed a request for overseas duty in the Republic of Viet Nam to get out of there.
It was approved.
I still have the personnel form, all signed and approved, in a frame.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Temps have moderated today..

And we had some rain. First rain in a couple of weeks.

Know why it rained?

Because I watered the damn pastures yesterday!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This time of year the Florida heat and humidity combine to form strong thunderstorms every afternoon.
We have had spots of standing water on our property for over a week.
The ground is too staturated for it to soak in.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> 110 today. Supposed to be in the 100's all week.
> 
> But it's a dry heat.....


Walter would be proud...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This time of year the Florida heat and humidity combine to form strong thunderstorms every afternoon.
> We have had spots of standing water on our property for over a week.
> The ground is too staturated for it to soak in.


With the cloud cover yesterday, I was kinda hoping for some rain with thunder & lightening....does wonders in the garden. Maybe later in the week when it cools down some and supposed to rain.....we'll see


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have had a month long dry spell. The creek was down to inches in some spots. The field drain tiles had spot running this week. A ride yesterday showed no water in the field ditches. That does not happen often. Some spots in the ditches were still damp. The deer were using them as a high way to move around. Crops were ok but it was starting to show they needed rain.
About 2300 last night it started. A lighting show to see. It danced across the sky in all directions. All night lighting , rain, hail and more it just kept coming. 0700 it seems rain has stop. Short walk with the Dogs indicates a lot of rain came down. After a pot of coffee I will fire up the ATV and have a good look around. I am always amazed at the beauty and power of real all out lighting storm.

Just went for a ride around around the place quick check. Creek is up a good 8-12 inches. Water flowing from drain tiles the deep title even have water at the exit points . The grass that was dormant is greening up already.
The beans woke up from the soaking already .
No down trees, no power outages. A welcome storm for sure.

Last night there was about 1 inch of water in the Creek at this point. Now it would be a couple feet. Not a problem this area can handle a lot of water.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ask me Thursday...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

@Michael_Js @paulag1955

How is your guys weather been today??? Here in the south end, we've been having classic summer weather, sun & blue skies......until a couple of hours ago when the wind picked up blowing stuff across the yard. Then the sky has since filled with smoke far & wide. Current reports are from wildfires in Eastern Washington. From what I can find out, it's probably from Evan's Canyon fire, near Yakima that's around 75,000 acres and these winds could double that in no time


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> @Michael Js @paulag1955
> 
> How is your guys weather been today??? Here in the south end, we've been having classic summer weather, sun & blue skies......until a couple of hours ago when the wind picked up blowing stuff across the yard. Then the sky has since filled with smoke far & wide. Current reports are from wildfires in Eastern Washington. From what I can find out, it's probably from Evan's Canyon fire, near Yakima that's around 75,000 acres and these winds could double that in no time


Well scratch that.....apparently it is more closer to home. Let's see if I can post it..

https://www.facebook.com/SouthSoundNews/videos/1648455745334861/

and in case you don't have FB....

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/la...167-sr-410-sumner/E6IKNGHTRVGOJPTNCOP4X5MM5E/


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Rainy and 55 in the New Way To Go


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well scratch that.....apparently it is more closer to home. Let's see if I can post it..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SouthSoundNews/videos/1648455745334861/
> 
> ...


Yes, gorgeous weather, a little hot for us (low 80's), and the smoke is getting bothersome - and we're praying all are safe...Thanks for the updates!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Cold front heading into Tucson tomorrow. WX says dropping down to 86 degrees for a high. I'll have to dig the parka out. LOL


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well scratch that.....apparently it is more closer to home. Let's see if I can post it..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SouthSoundNews/videos/1648455745334861/
> 
> ...


I'm still in eastern Washington. We had hellacious winds and the Waterville plateau had fires all over the place, with low visibility and road closures complicating evacuations. This is the exact wording of the level 3 (mandatory) evacuation order issued to Mansfield, "Evacuation notice for the city of Mansfield. Evacuate to the high school. There is no route out of the city at this time."


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> Yes, gorgeous weather, a little hot for us (low 80's), and the smoke is getting bothersome - and we're praying all are safe...Thanks for the updates!
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.





paulag1955 said:


> I'm still in eastern Washington. We had hellacious winds and the Waterville plateau had fires all over the place, with low visibility and road closures complicating evacuations. This is the exact wording of the level 3 (mandatory) evacuation order issued to Mansfield, "Evacuation notice for the city of Mansfield. Evacuate to the high school. There is no route out of the city at this time."


Paula, be careful & stay safe. Heard the town of Malten, near Pullman(?) was nearly destroyed. It's not near you, but just an FYI. And apparently over 330,000 acres burned in a 24 hour period, which is more than a whole fire season.

https://www.heraldnet.com/northwest/hurricane-force-winds-kick-up-pacific-northwest-wildfires/

Michael, hang on to your hat cause it's supposed to get hotter in the next couple of days back into the 90's before it starts cooling down again.

The fire that was closer to home was at the Hwy 167/410 interchange in Sumner, both hwy's were closed & traffic had to be turned around (wrong way on the freeway lanes). They finally did get it put out, thankfully. 
But the winds have been crazy wild, then our power went out for a couple of hours from a transformer blowing up. But all is well.

Strange thing......this morning the sky was blue and clear and just within the last hour smoke has been creeping in again. Atleast there is little or no wind with it.

Everyone be safe.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Weather here for now is lovely. The Elm, the oak and maple are all showing the slightest hints of yellows, reds, russets, wines and browns that are to come....I'm looking forward to the changing of seasons and hopefully, as the first frosts set in the world will settle down into a quiet and sleepy autumnal season. Though I wouldn't bet the farm on it, had I a farm to bet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool very fall like windy rain. It is a good thing we got the trees that needed to be cut down done yesterday.


----------



## Ottawa Real Estate (Sep 7, 2020)

We had cool weather with bit of mist.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup, some warmer weather continuing here! The smoke has dissipated somewhat, so that's good for all!









Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Mid-80’s here so not to bad. Was looking forward to the cold front that hit Colorado passing through here but it seems to have stall.

Sister lives in Colorado and she had 7” of snow last night.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

was 24 when took the dog out @7 am


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Mid-80's here so not to bad. Was looking forward to the cold front that hit Colorado passing through here but it seems to have stall.
> 
> Sister lives in Colorado and she had 7" of snow last night.


I don't know about you, but I am ready for summer to be over. I am done with it. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> Mid-80's here so not to bad. Was looking forward to the cold front that hit Colorado passing through here but it seems to have stall.
> 
> Sister lives in Colorado and she had 7" of snow last night.


We got a foot of snow Tuesday. Leaves were still on the trees, lots of tree damage. Fallen limbs on powerlines and all over the streets. Mother Nature is a pizz poor arborist/tree trimmer. This will be expensive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

46 degrees early this morning,rain. Looks like rain will clear up after raining most of the week. Packing some warm gear on the bike for the ride.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Three days ago (Labor Day) it was 96° and pretty windy. Tuesday, it was 55°. Yesterday morning started out at 32°. Today's high will be 70°. And they're saying that we should be back up to 96° in a day or two. Dry the whole time and no wind since Monday.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

51 and drizzle


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Raining since last night, 65 degrees out.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Paula, be careful & stay safe. Heard the town of Malten, near Pullman(?) was nearly destroyed. It's not near you, but just an FYI. And apparently over 330,000 acres burned in a 24 hour period, which is more than a whole fire season.
> 
> https://www.heraldnet.com/northwest/hurricane-force-winds-kick-up-pacific-northwest-wildfires/
> 
> ...


Thank you for your concern. We are good here for the time being. The fire nearest to us is about 20 to 25 miles away. That's the Whitney fire that started near Davenport and moved west because of the freakish east wind. We have a ton of smoke today, which I think is from the fires in Cali and Oregon; I had read a couple of days ago that it was heading north. My ex and his wife were actually forced to evacuate their Bonney Lake home because of the Sumner Grade fire.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

For the last few days here it has just been "gray." Even if you wake up with enthusiasm, it ebbs away looking at the drab scenery.

My wife and I like to take long walks and just talk. However, we're wondering if this gray sky is just going to let go in a downpour while we're out. I'm most likely have my nose in a book today.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> Thank you for your concern. We are good here for the time being. The fire nearest to us is about 20 to 25 miles away. That's the Whitney fire that started near Davenport and moved west because of the freakish east wind. We have a ton of smoke today, which I think is from the fires in Cali and Oregon; I had read a couple of days ago that it was heading north. My ex and his wife were actually forced to evacuate their Bonney Lake home because of the Sumner Grade fire.


Has your ex & his wife been able to return home yet?

Yes, yesterday the smoke moved in enough that you couldn't see the sky or planes going overhead, but you could sure hear them. Today it was even worse but I did manage to see the sun.....sort of.

This pic was taken at 3:30 this afternoon.....not a problem looking directly at the sun. No heat with it either, so it was cold enough I was tempted to wear long johns...and just 2 days ago it was mid 90's........dammit I thought I rotated it. Ooops


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

It's very weird and ominous...we're supposed to have 80+ degree weather, before the nuclear winter hit...now, barely mid 60's....
I guess we know what a nuclear winter would be like now - weather by volcano, or humans...crops would be destroyed...no warmth...always doom & gloom (kind of like most of the WA weather  ) Also, who knows what hit solar panels would take in this weather!!

Sad...especially since so many of the fires were set on purpose by moronic idiots!

Looking straight at the sun yesterday and today really made it feel out of place...still smells smoky here - besides the heavy "smog" layer over everything...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smit974 (Mar 15, 2020)

I like to use this online tool showing where power outages are by state. Kinda keeps me in the loop with the rest of the country on the grid side of things. I figured I would post in the event you all haven't seen this.

https://poweroutage.us/


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> It's very weird and ominous...we're supposed to have 80+ degree weather, before the nuclear winter hit...now, barely mid 60's....
> I guess we know what a nuclear winter would be like now - weather by volcano, or humans...crops would be destroyed...no warmth...always doom & gloom (kind of like most of the WA weather  ) Also, who knows what hit solar panels would take in this weather!!
> 
> Sad...especially since so many of the fires were set on purpose by moronic idiots!
> ...


Today started out better, even the sun was casting shadows.......then it disappeared as the smoke thickened. I've heard winds from the south is/was supposed to push more smoke northward and that may have been the cause for more cover today. The winds will only fuel the fires


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> It's very weird and ominous...we're supposed to have 80+ degree weather, before the nuclear winter hit...now, barely mid 60's....
> I guess we know what a nuclear winter would be like now - weather by volcano, or humans...crops would be destroyed...no warmth...always doom & gloom (kind of like most of the WA weather  ) Also, who knows what hit solar panels would take in this weather!!
> 
> Sad...especially since so many of the fires were set on purpose by moronic idiots!
> ...


The sun in Michigan is hazy due to the smoke from the Left Coast


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Just started raining in the last half hour, let's hope it's more than a few drops.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sally is bringing plenty of rain. Plenty.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> Sally is bringing plenty of rain. Plenty.


Quit bragging, you're not on fire or smoked out

And we get just enough to make everything wet but not enough to measure. pffft


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Quit bragging, you're not on fire or smoked out
> 
> And we get just enough to make everything wet but not enough to measure. pffft


Get off my back, woman. You're phone isn't blowing up from flood warnings, is it?
Seriously, I wish I could send some of our rainfall to y'all.

Also, lightning bolts specifically for the Antifa arsonists.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> Get off my back, woman. You're phone isn't blowing up from flood warnings, is it?
> Seriously, I wish I could send some of our rainfall to y'all.
> 
> Also, lightning bolts specifically for the Antifa arsonists.


Not on your back, and I don't give out my phone number to government agencies to blow it up, but then I'm not in hurricane country either.

Left coast could sure use the rain......and the lightening bolts as well. But just enough to douse the fires and scatter the nuts cause summer isn't over yet


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> Get off my back, woman. You're phone isn't blowing up from flood warnings, is it?
> Seriously, I wish I could send some of our rainfall to y'all.
> 
> Also, lightning bolts specifically for the Antifa arsonists.


And besides that.......anybody ever tell you, you're a cranky old fart?

If not, we just did.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Not on your back, and I don't give out my phone number to government agencies to blow it up, but then I'm not in hurricane country either.
> 
> Left coast could sure use the rain......and the lightening bolts as well. But just enough to douse the fires and scatter the nuts cause summer isn't over yet


Weather Underground; not the government.

I hate what is happening to the Left Coast. I love the Left Coast.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> And besides that.......anybody ever tell you, you're a cranky old fart?
> 
> If not, we just did.


Yes. As a matter of fact, I answer to it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> Yes. As a matter of fact, I answer to it.


:vs_laugh: yeah I can tell.....and you're damn proud of it too.

Lighten up, you only live once


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> :vs_laugh: yeah I can tell.....and you're damn proud of it too.
> 
> Lighten up, you only live once


Dear, I am as light as a feather!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> Dear, I am as light as a feather!


Dissection.

Dear????? *sigh* & smh

cranky old fart & light as a feather, is quite the contradiction.

sounds more like full of bullshit to me


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dissection.
> 
> Dear????? *sigh* & smh
> 
> ...


SMH? Wha-evah.

You'll like the show Sas just posted.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> SMH? Wha-evah.
> 
> You'll like the show Sas just posted.


How's Sally treating you folk in the Wiregrass?

Talked to Mom yesterday evening in the Port City and she kept saying "what storm". ..."old People...lain:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> How's Sally treating you folk in the Wiregrass?
> 
> Talked to Mom yesterday evening in the Port City and she kept saying "what storm". ..."old People...lain:


Rain and breeze. 
Buddy in Mobile just texted to say he and his are good. His power is out, of course, but expected.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Another dry, warm (88°) day expected here in So Utah. We could sure use some rain. Pretty much nuthin' for several months.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like Pensacola and the panhandle was on the wrong side of Sally.. wonder how Jim is doing. 

Not quite as hot in SE Texas... only 90! (Vs 95).


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

News is reporting a barge broke loose and knocked out a span of the main pcola bridge crossing the bay.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Looks like Pensacola and the panhandle was on the wrong side of Sally.. wonder how Jim is doing.
> 
> Not quite as hot in SE Texas... only 90! (Vs 95).


I suspect he is without power and drenched but in good shape.

Here in the Dothan area, we're getting continuous, hard rain and gusty wind. Not terribly gusty, though.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> I suspect he is without power and drenched but in good shape.
> 
> Here in the Dothan area, we're getting continuous, hard rain and gusty wind. Not terribly gusty, though.


Hopefully it will dissipate some for your area. I imagine anyone on the east side of Sally is getting a drenching.

Hope your good!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton.. looks like the eye or what’s left of it went just to the NW of you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Denton.. looks like the eye or what's left of it went just to the NW of you.


Yup. Won't be too much longer and the mess will be out of here. @Slippy's old girlfriend in Crenshaw County is going to drown in an hour or two when her single wide is washed down the creek.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m not even going to touch that one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I'm not even going to touch that one.


Probably a good idea as Slippy already did :vs_laugh:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Lmao &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> SMH? Wha-evah.
> 
> You'll like the show Sas just posted.


Yes, Shake My Head and you can include an eyeroll with it.

I may be a 'crazy' dumb blonde, but I'm not stupid. I feel sorry for you guys wives, to have to put up with what they do


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yes, Shake My Head and you can include an eyeroll with it.
> 
> I may be a 'crazy' dumb blonde, but I'm not stupid. I feel sorry for you guys wives, to have to put up with what they do


I don't know what you are saying.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> I don't know what you are saying.


Which part has you confused?

'Yes, Shake My Head and you can include an eyeroll with it'.........was in response to "SMH? Wha-evah'

'I maybe a crazy dumb blonde, but I'm not stupid'........No self respecting person would listen to the two of you degenerates. I tried once, and have been in therapy ever since.

And the comment of feeling sorry for your wives, just goes without saying.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Which part has you confused?
> 
> 'Yes, Shake My Head and you can include an eyeroll with it'.........was in response to "SMH? Wha-evah'
> 
> ...


What is your problem? Yes, I can read your words but I don't understand why you are triggered. Weather getting to you?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The dumb blondes... degenerates comments I don’t understand, to be honest. I didn’t say those things. Did you?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> What is your problem? Yes, I can read your words but I don't understand why you are triggered. Weather getting to you?





Denton said:


> The dumb blondes... degenerates comments I don't understand, to be honest. I didn't say those things. Did you?


Nope, not triggered at all.......and I know you didn't say those things, I did.

Nevermind, sometimes communication is lost on a screen and any attempts of explanation is useless.

Be safe or Sally will kick your butt


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Nope, not triggered at all.......and I know you didn't say those things, I did.
> 
> Nevermind, sometimes communication is lost on a screen and any attempts of explanation is useless.
> 
> Be safe or Sally will kick your butt


Sally has passed. A lot of rain and some wind but that's all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@jimcosta

Hope you and yours are safe, give us an update on Sally if you can!

Slip


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Oh my! Next 10 days in north Mississippi are showing highs in the upper 70s and lows on the 50s. Many dove hunts going on all around. All that means that summer is done for and fall is on the way.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Frost advisory for Fri Sat Sun nights.

Have to break out the tarps for the garden............


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And yet another storm meandering around in the BOC/Gulf.. what fun. NOT


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Has your ex & his wife been able to return home yet?
> 
> Yes, yesterday the smoke moved in enough that you couldn't see the sky or planes going overhead, but you could sure hear them. Today it was even worse but I did manage to see the sun.....sort of.
> 
> This pic was taken at 3:30 this afternoon.....not a problem looking directly at the sun. No heat with it either, so it was cold enough I was tempted to wear long johns...and just 2 days ago it was mid 90's........dammit I thought I rotated it. Ooops


Yes, they were able to return home the next morning and all was well, thankfully.

For an idea of how bad the smoke has been here, the furnace filter on the left was installed for less than three weeks. I don't even what to think about what my lungs look like right now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, they were able to return home the next morning and all was well, thankfully.
> 
> For an idea of how bad the smoke has been here, the furnace filter on the left was installed for less than three weeks. I don't even what to think about what my lungs look like right now.
> 
> View attachment 108367


That is crazy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, they were able to return home the next morning and all was well, thankfully.
> 
> For an idea of how bad the smoke has been here, the furnace filter on the left was installed for less than three weeks. I don't even what to think about what my lungs look like right now.
> 
> View attachment 108367


The smoke has been BAD here too. At least yesterday and today we could see the sky. That is the first time in over a week.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Inor said:


> The smoke has been BAD here too. At least yesterday and today we could see the sky. That is the first time in over a week.


We're still waiting to see the sky. It's supposed to rain over the weekend, so maybe that will help clear the air.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here in PA we’ve been having blood-red sunrises daily. While not unheard of, lately it seems to be a daily occurrence. I’m thinking it’s caused from smoke high in the atmosphere from the west coast fires.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Frost advisory for Fri Sat Sun nights.
> 
> Have to break out the tarps for the garden............


We had to cover our gardens since the State is spraying for the darn EEE this week.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I spent yesterday cleaning & washing out my buckets, and water tanks used for rain catchment in anticipation of rain. Even sprayed off the shed coop/greenhouse roof of any dirt, ash & debris from over the summer. All cleaned & ready to go to start refilling the tank. Right????

We did get some decent rain sometime overnight & this morning but when I went to check the collections, the water was BLACK. So I can only assume that was from the smoke still in the air.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, looks like another storm in the gulf. Go figure. lain:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We had frost this morning at 0600. Bit of a surprise but not uncommon. I had already started winterizing the pool yesterday.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The sun is bright here, and the sky is blue. I figured it was going to be warm--that is, until I walked outside to get the morning newspaper! Yikes, it was cold. I'm hoping the temperature changes a bit after the noon hour. My wife and I have been walking more, I hope this late summer holds a bit longer.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We had frost this morning at 0600. Bit of a surprise but not uncommon. I had already started winterizing the pool yesterday.


We had frost/freeze warning but no frost. I covered a good portion of garden (peppers , tomatoes, basil, dill, a few squash,...) with lumber tarps.

We didn't get frost but was 33 oF 6AM. Two more nights of cold then no frost for a bit.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Frost last nite here in the PA mountains. It killed off my sweet potato plants. Tomatoes were damaged but not killed off. But they are calling for cold weather the next several nites so we are not safe just yet.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Frost last nite here in the PA mountains. It killed off my sweet potato plants. Tomatoes were damaged but not killed off. But they are calling for cold weather the next several nites so we are not safe just yet.


I'm just keeping things covered 3 days. Too much work , lots of stuff


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Frost last nite here in the PA mountains. It killed off my sweet potato plants. Tomatoes were damaged but not killed off. But they are calling for cold weather the next several nites so we are not safe just yet.


I got a whole bunch of lumber covers free. I use then for lots of things .

Cover wood produce equipimet, they are FREE.

Go to lumber yards


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Lovely the last few days.. about to get very wet though.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My part of central Ohio woke up to frost today . . . 

No . . . I was not prepared for it . . . and don't like it . . . but I'm hoping it was light enough not to have hurt much stuff.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool in the morning and evening . I can live with that. I am not surrendering but preparing for a bit longer and colder winter. I just feel it is time for one.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

We just missed frosts last two nights. But weather service has tonight being colder.......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Lovely the last few days.. about to get very wet though.


Yep! Looks like were going to get a drenching over the next few days. Out here in Katy I may get 5" to 10", you may get 20"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

All the tropical storms blowing past have brought us days and days of rain.
The ground is saturated and now we have standing water in the yard.

On the plus side, from daily highs above 100 one month ago, we are now upper 80's.
The hurricane that hit Denton's part of America and curved up thru North Carolina has brought us two days of Nor' Easters with breezy conditions and a low this morning of 63. I LOVE it!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Right now it is mid-60's, a nice breeze, dark overcast skies, I feel the urge to strap on a side arm, grab my old single shot 12 ga, and go woods walking.
I've got a chair out on the back fence line - trees and undergrowth on my side, cattle pasture/woods on my neighbor's side.
It is literally dead quiet out here (as it is most days), perfect to go sit in my chair with binoculars and watch the wildlife.

I don't know how you city folks can handle life, I quit that 25 years ago.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

High of 75 and sunny! Low humidity too.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

The wife and I were vacationing in the Adirondacks this last week and Thursday night was 22 degrees. Lots of color in the mountains and typically, all the leaves will be gone by the first week of October at the latest.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

We did get frost last night. Most uncovered stuff gone. Almost lost some covered stuff, double cover tonight.

Broccoli, cabbage, kale , chard, spinach, lettuce, ......all fine


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> We did get frost last night. Most uncovered stuff gone. Almost lost some covered stuff, double cover tonight.
> 
> Broccoli, cabbage, kale , chard, spinach, lettuce, ......all fine


Kale is evil. Let it die!

It got up to 94 here this afternoon (0% humidity) and will be in the mid 40's within an hour or two. In other words, the weather couldn't be better! I just wish all the smoke from the CA fires would stay on its side of the border. We are in far eastern AZ (about 300-400 miles from CA), but depending on the winds, the smoke is still bad some days.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Kale is evil. Let it die!
> 
> It got up to 94 here this afternoon (0% humidity) and will be in the mid 40's within an hour or two. In other words, the weather couldn't be better! I just wish all the smoke from the CA fires would stay on its side of the border. We are in far eastern AZ (about 300-400 miles from CA), but depending on the winds, the smoke is still bad some days.


Ingredients:

Kale with the stems sliced out close to the leaves, ca. half way up the leaf. The stems chopped into ¼" pieces, the leaves piled on top of each of each other then sliced first into 1" slices perpendicular to the remaining main stem then the slices cut in half. Enough sliced leaves to make a heaping pile on a dinner plate, the stems covered ca. 1/3 of a dinner plate.

Smoked peppered bacon, enough to fill a 10" cast iron skillet.

One cored "little big" apple sliced then cut into ¾ " pieces, skin on.

Balsamic vinegar, ca. 4 tbsp.

One, large thin sliced onion.

Two chopped cloves of garlic.

A dash of Cinnamon .

Prep:

Slow cook the bacon until just fully crisp then set aside to drain over a paper towel. Add the onion and garlic to the remaining fat and cook over low heat covered with occasional stirring. When the onions show sign of being cooked/slightly browned sprinkle the kale stems and vinegar over them and allow them to cook several minutes, covered over a low heat, do not stir them in but allow to steam, then add the apples and stir them in with the kale stems. Sprinkle in a bit of cinnamon and cook a couple minutes, then add the kale leaves over the whole mixture. While still on a low heat, allow the leaves to steam over the mixture, then, stir them in well into the mixture. Turn off the heat and allow the mixture to continue steaming. Serve with the crushed bacon sprinkled over the top to taste. The entrée may have salt added to taste depending on that provided by the bacon.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Kale is nasty by itself, but has too much nutrition not to grow it.......I usually dehydrate then powder it. Add a good sprinkle to recipes.


I've had some salads made with kale, berries, nuts, and usually some kind of vinegarette type dressing, and was good. I think the vinegar cuts the bitterness in some greens.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Yep! Looks like were going to get a drenching over the next few days. Out here in Katy I may get 5" to 10", you may get 20"


Wind and some rain. Noticed this morning the NHC has moved the rain from 20" down to 5-10". Steady 20mph this morning. Gusts up to 30mph. Hell, I might go sailing.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

46rkl said:


> The wife and I were vacationing in the Adirondacks this last week and Thursday night was 22 degrees. Lots of color in the mountains and typically, all the leaves will be gone by the first week of October at the latest.


Noticed that yesterday set some record lows in the NE. One part of VT hit 25.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Noticed that yesterday set some record lows in the NE. One part of VT hit 25.


Earliest frost here in last 10-15 years. But I'm old enough to have seen snow late May and late Sept. I remember a Columbus day snowstorm, ~ 15" wet snow while trees still had leaves. Walk through the woods sounded like gunshots as large trees snapped off.

Something to think about for prepper gardens. Can loose a lot of work early or late.

Check out the dodge dart pg. 13 in Bennington Vt 1987 Oct storm

https://www.weather.gov/media/aly/Past_Events/1987/Frank.pdf


----------

